# For those who have 20 T's or more...



## Scorp guy (Jul 14, 2006)

hey guys...I've run into a problem. I have an entire room JUST for my spiders (and uromastyx, bearded dragon, 3 leopard geckos, and a hedgehog) Yet im running out of room:?  Im using RUbbermaid containers for all my adult T's, and 1 gallon and half gallon jars for slings and juveniles.

So, could i get some pics of your guy's  Spider rooms, with a lot of T's of course:razz:  What would you reccomend? i planned on getting many more pokies, some larger T's (A. genic, A. bruanshani, the big guys) maybe even up to 50 T's. 

I currently have 17 T's...and plan on getting a lot more!

And if you could, tell what these containers you keep them in are, where you got them from, and if you reccomend them.


----------



## Becca (Jul 14, 2006)

Shelves are your best friend, I currently still live with my parents (18 year old student bum) and the only way I can have all my t's is due to the amount of shelving I currently have. I also don't use obsessively huge tanks, just what they require. Slim tall tanks for avics and burrowers - I don't really have any pics I'm afraid as my t's are all over the place. Just a tip really


----------



## AcidQueen (Jul 14, 2006)

Yup! Shelves, and lots of 'em. 
I still live with my parents aswell, and keep around 100 t's, 10 mice, 8 geckos, a fish, a frog and some more critters in my bedroom which is 9m2.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 14, 2006)

waste volume is your enemy. shelves help, but what i foudn to really reclaim volume was to keep many smaller containers inside a big ol' rubbermade

here is how i used to have stuff






notice all the wasted space above the tops of all the cage? with a rubbermaid super container that waste space disappears. it also has the benefit of double containing all your cages and increasing the normal level of er, hidey-ness all the bugs experience, to hopefully lower their daily levels of like, distress.

in the last 4-5 seconds of this cellphone vid you can see my "new" way of doing things, that i've been doing for 9-12 months now, when i ran out of room.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7gwuL5NOYk

i don't know how many bugs i have now. thousands and thousands of roaches, and probably like 200 little baby bugs and another 100 bugs out of the small 1-2oz living space size. at least half of those are adult cents, scorps, and a few adult tarantulas (which you can see in the earlier part of the vid)

oh, another benefit of the supercontainer method is that your smaller cages are more earthquake resistant

the downside is that unless  you use very clear cages and VERY clear supercontainers you don't have everythign on display anymore. but most bugs suck as display animals if they are caged well, so you just keep a few "lookers" out and that's that


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks a bunch caco


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Jul 14, 2006)

This is how to organize 22 T's in a small area.  The shelf itself is less than 3 feet wide and 6 feet tall.







We have finally ran out of space and are currently looking for more "attractive shelving" for our ever expanding collection.


----------



## redknee_freak (Jul 14, 2006)

nice setup for your inverts

how many T's , centi, scorpions do you have


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jul 14, 2006)

Use a shelf system and be sure you dont use overly-large cages and you should have room for several hundred T's (considering you have an entire room for your inverts).


----------



## bananaman (Jul 14, 2006)

This works well...







I have 34


----------



## NikiP (Jul 14, 2006)

Great thread!

I'm up to 23 Ts. Really like the rubbermaid units. Looks like their good for stacking terrestrial Ts, but allow enough height for aboreal T setups. Need to see if I can arrange my new room to allow for one.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 14, 2006)

heres a shot of my shelf from a couple months back.you can get these shelves at walmart cheap and they do the job.ive currently got 40 spiders on this shelf right now


----------



## Varden (Jul 14, 2006)

Here's a portion of my spider room, right and left side shelves.  The mature males, mechanical mom and manually incubated eggsacs are behind, and cool down Ts are in the master bath.  I've got roughly 420.  I like Sterlite containers with the snapping lids.  They come in all sizes and are cheap, cheap, cheap.


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 15, 2006)

I think i need new shelves  Thanks guys, you all terrific setups.

I've decided to invest in 3 foot wideX6 feet tall shelves, and probablky trash my others. I need to get rid of most of my reptiles i think....then i can have tons more T's


----------



## bananaman (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds great!...


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Jul 15, 2006)

I figured I would post one more set of pics.  Here's our "set-up" as it is now.


----------



## MRL (Jul 15, 2006)

This is how I keep some of my personal collection.

I do love deli cups..


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 15, 2006)

Deli cups would work, but how many times must the enclosure be laregr than the T.?


----------



## Crunchie (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a big shelving unit in my room to house the tarantulas in and mainly use medium sized geo boxes. On the following unit there are...

1 corn snake
1 Hog Island Boa (baby)
2 slow worms
large cage of stick insects
large cage of giant millipedes
23 tarantulas
3 scorps







I'm having another shelf put into it, there are two shelves currently used for my other stuff that needs to go in my room.:worship:


----------



## tarcan (Jul 15, 2006)

Pictures of our rooms here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=60884&highlight=room


----------



## reptist (Jul 15, 2006)

*T room*

Welcome to Reptist Exotics,

Heres my spider room, all 5 corners
View attachment 54928


a 10 " sulcata, pair of obesus Chuckwallas, and a Bearded dragon live in here
View attachment 54927


heres a few T's and a 1.5 breeding group of conehead lizards {awsome lizards}
View attachment 54930


More T's
View attachment 54926


and I think that these are the last in this room, the rest will have to wait
View attachment 54929


last count including all the fresh hatched slings, a little over 800 T's, scorps and pedes! my has it grown, Thanks and PEACE    B.


----------



## reptist (Jul 15, 2006)

*Housing containers*

Heres the types of cages I like to use, the tupperware from any supermarket all have rectangles cut out of the lids and clear plexi siliconed in to afford a pretty nice top view, a few holes in the sides for ventilation, made w/ a hot wood burner, no sharp edges! all the rest are pretty self explanitory, PEACE    B.

Assorted
View attachment 54931


Clear top Large
View attachment 54932


Clear top small
View attachment 54933


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 19, 2006)

reptist said:
			
		

> Heres the types of cages I like to use, the tupperware from any supermarket all have rectangles cut out of the lids and clear plexi siliconed in to afford a pretty nice top view, a few holes in the sides for ventilation, made w/ a hot wood burner, no sharp edges! all the rest are pretty self explanitory, PEACE    B.
> 
> Assorted
> 
> ...


that's awesome. i really like that clear top effect. thanks for the good idea


----------



## Schlyne (Jul 20, 2006)

These are slightly old, but this is around 60-70 inverts, not counting the feeder colonies




























Green bin is the B. dubia roaches.
T on the windowsill is P. subfusca (this was taken in winter)
All the tanks on the floor are scorpions

Frankly, I need to reorganize the room a bit and put up another set of shelves somewhere.


----------

